# san antonio/austin members



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

where you at guys, anyone wanna meet up to eat, talk somthing :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill be there april 1-3 if you want to meet up.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> ill be there april 1-3 if you want to meet up.


Im game.
Rob where do you want to meet


----------



## minor_threat (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey guys I'm supposed to be off that weekend and I live about 3 hours or so away a little south of houston. I might have stuff I have to do, but if not I was going to try and go up there. When yall decide on somewhere to meet I would appreciate it if you could email me and let me know where. My email's [email protected]. I don't have a computer of my own so I'm not sure when I'll be able to get back in touch. Alright later.

Robert


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

ttt :cheers:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

so this weekend what are we doing ??????


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i will be in austin sunday, you goin?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

YOU KNOW I'M GOIN..... :hal:


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> YOU KNOW I'M GOIN..... :hal:


Im off wed. thurs. friday. Ill meet up.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

cool...you have my number still,call me up...  :hal: :fluffy:  :showpics:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

Friday night, Saturday night im availble, sunday im driven to austin, caravan anyone?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I have to work friday overnight...but saturday its vans..then sunday is the car show and picnic for serca....you guys let me know .....I will be detailing my car on saturday afternoon so it can look purdeeee :fluffpol:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> I have to work friday overnight...but saturday its vans..then sunday is the car show and picnic for serca....you guys let me know .....I will be detailing my car on saturday afternoon so it can look purdeeee :fluffpol:



you can clean mine too :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

:loser: so when ya guys coming.....


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

jump on aol or yahoo, i can meet up with everyone sat night, and of course sunday. you uo for the caravan?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sat night sounds good for me.. i would be touring around san antonio to look around.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

so sat. night....up here in austin or san antonio.....I think Van's has 3 reps going to be hanging out there at the Meet spot.. NGK and 2 others it was posted on TRS .......


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

either one is fine with me :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

it is 5:30 am and i am home now..going to take a nap and get up to get my rizzide ready..so I am open all day for whatever.....do you want your silverstars too.... :thumbup:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> it is 5:30 am and i am home now..going to take a nap and get up to get my rizzide ready..so I am open all day for whatever.....do you want your silverstars too.... :thumbup:



sure, i get off of work at 6:30, pm me if ya need my number


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

so what's going on....who's coming up...


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

so far you, me liuspeed, maybe mike, rodney( hot97ser) ,john(dmanars), howard ( howardw_13)


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

ok we will meet at 10:30 at best buy in the forum shopping area [email protected]


San Antonio Iii TX (Store 181)
8210 Agora Parkway
Selma, TX 78154


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> ok we will meet at 10:30 at best buy in the forum shopping area [email protected]
> 
> 
> San Antonio Iii TX (Store 181)
> ...


sweet ill try to be there... we meet there at 10 30 am but we will wait for 20-30 minutes and well roll out to the park.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

if you guys want to meet up on the way, I am off of exit 217..right when you get off there is a gas station and i can meet you there....I live right behind it...plus it's on the way...


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> if you guys want to meet up on the way, I am off of exit 217..right when you get off there is a gas station and i can meet you there....I live right behind it...plus it's on the way...



sounds like a plan, i'll give you a call


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

SERCA was so AWSOME :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

TTT i start my new job this week , lets meet up soon :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

flamer_pink_ser95 said:


> ok we will meet at 10:30 at best buy in the forum shopping area [email protected]
> 
> 
> San Antonio Iii TX (Store 181)
> ...


 i live about 15 mins from here. you guys meeting up soon?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

Coco said:


> i live about 15 mins from here. you guys meeting up soon?


maybe in 2 weeks, myself and Hot97ser( from Sr20 forum) chill once in a while


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

flamer_pink_ser95 said:


> maybe in 2 weeks, myself and Hot97ser( from Sr20 forum) chill once in a while


 When you guys supposed to meet again? I wouldnt mind joining the fun,but i work every sunday so i gatta b back b 4 5pm.Anything special going on hit me up wit mo info @ [email protected]. :cheers:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

anybody wanna hang out next wed or thurs?


----------

